# Aldi - Bekleidung ab 21.08



## baldur (14. August 2006)

Hallo.

Der Aldi gat ab 21.08 Bike - Klamotten im Angebot. 
Was haltet ihr von den angebotenen Sachen? 
Besonders die Unterwäsche interessiert mich.


----------



## Stefan.B (14. August 2006)

Hab Shirts von Aldi und bin zufrieden.Werd mir wohl die Trägerhose holen.Für mich muss es nicht immer vom feinsten sein.Auch wenn sich wohl wieder einige über diesen Fred aufregen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (14. August 2006)

Naja, die Unterwäsche ist ja aus 100 % Polyester, und daran kann ja nichts falsch sein.


----------



## Clarjee (14. August 2006)

Hab mir davon letztes Jahr so´n Unterhemd, ein paar Handschuhe und die Jacke gekauft. Unterhemd und Handschuhe sind echt ganz OK, allerdings halten die Handschuhe nicht länger als einen Winter wenn du viel damit fährst (war zumindest bei mir so).
Die Jacke vom letzten Jahr hatte einen sehr seltsamen Schnitt, also viel zu weit aber dafür schön kurz , so wie die geilen Jacken aus den 80ern  
Naja, bei den Neuen scheint das aber besser zu sein, da steht ja auch "verlängerte Rückenpartie".
Außerdem war bei meiner nach ein paar Monaten der Frontreissverschluss defekt.

Muss halt jeder selbst wissen, ich hab dann im Schlussverkauf ne Gore Jacke geholt, die ist halt schon bedeutend besser, aber kostet halt eben auch gut was.

Gruß Clarjee


----------



## Silberfuchs (14. August 2006)

Schön eigentlich. ALDI Nord oder Süd oder überall?


----------



## burn (14. August 2006)

also beim nord habe ich heute aufm flyer nichts davon gesehen... habe aber auch nicht so sehr drauf geachtet


----------



## drSchwoab (14. August 2006)

www.aldi.de (Aldi Süd !)


----------



## Stefan.B (14. August 2006)

Süd


----------



## Stefan.B (14. August 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Süd


Mist. Zu spät


----------



## [email protected]!t (14. August 2006)

hoffentlich kommt bald mal wieder was bei tschibo


----------



## hank_the_tank (16. August 2006)

o/t:

@sait:
wenn du etwas verschenken willst, solltest du nicht 25 â¬ versandgebÃ¼hren verlangen... so ein kÃ¤se ...nur soviel zu strukturell bedingter Dummheit

zu den aldi sachen: ich werds mir auf jeden fall mal ansehen. auch wenn die sachen nur eine saison halten is das immer noch gÃ¼nstiger als wenn man gore fÃ¼r den 10-fachen preis kauft. die sachen von tschibo sind meistens auch ganz gut, hab da mal vor jahren handschuhe gekauft, die hab ich heute noch

schlork!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2006)

Die Langarm-Unterhemden sind ganz brauchbar ! 
Habe 2 Stk. bereits über 2 Winter gefahren und bin ganz zufrieden damit.

Genau wie mit den Ärmellosen von Tschibo die ich teilweise schon 3 Jahre lang im gebrauch habe.


----------



## Ilon (16. August 2006)

mh wann gibts diese Aktion dann bei Aldi Nord? -überhaupt?


----------



## baldur (16. August 2006)

Ilon schrieb:
			
		

> mh wann gibts diese Aktion dann bei Aldi Nord? -überhaupt?



Ab 21.08. , steht doch in der Überschrift


----------



## arkonis (16. August 2006)

danke für den Hinweis auf die Aldi Aktion. Hab zwar bislang keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit  Aldi Teilen, aber ansehen werde ich mir die Teile. Von den HAndschuhen hört man auch gutes.
Hat jemand mal die Trikos gehapt?


----------



## Ilon (16. August 2006)

> Ab 21.08. , steht doch in der Überschrift



weiter oben stand das dies für Aldi Süd gilt, laut Homepage kommt am 23.8. bei Aldi Nord wieder na Aktion leider ohne Bikekleidung


----------



## n00ty (16. August 2006)

ich denkmal ich werd da montag auch mal vorbeischaun und mir die lange hose, die handschuhe und die unterhemden mal anschaun...gucken obs halbwegs was is und selbst wenns net lange hält ises bei dem preis ja auch net so schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.B (16. August 2006)

hank_the_tank schrieb:
			
		

> o/t:
> 
> @sait:
> wenn du etwas verschenken willst, solltest du nicht 25  versandgebühren verlangen... so ein käse ...nur soviel zu strukturell bedingter Dummheit
> ...



Du hast den Gag wohl nicht so ganz verstanden


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2006)

Ich hatte mal ein Langarm-Trikot vor ca. 2 Jahre, war nicht mal einen Cent wert das Teil !

Konnte keine Form halten, ein Päckchen Taschentüscher in der Rückentasche und 10 Minuten später hing es Dir in den Kniekehlen.

Aus 2 verschiedenen Jahren hab ich auch noch die Hose, beide haben einen unterschiedlichen Schnitt ! Die eine paßt ganz gut ist aber zu kurz, die andere paßt in der Länge aber sonst nicht wirklich.


----------



## BlingBling (17. August 2006)

Habe das "Trikot" ,die Jacke  sowie die Hosen.Winter/Herbstausführung vom letzten Jahr.

Trikot/Hemd:
Juckiges Mesh - mussman öfter tragen bis die Hemden weichgerubbelt sind.
Schwitzig/wenig feuchtigkeitstransport.

Jacke:
Eine Sauna - bis die vollgeschwitzt ist aber angenehm.
Sehr windabweisend .
Nieselfest.
Trocknet innen schlecht->Anziehen ist dann echt eklig und man friert!
Habe deswegen 2 um auf Tour was trockenes anzuziehen.

Hose: (Mit und ohne Hosenträger)

Keine passensde größe für mich aufzufinden-also Ballon oder Wurstpelle.
Polster sind ganz gut.Vertrage allerdings keine Pads->problemsitzer für sehr schmale und harte Sättel.

Meiner Meinung nach riskante Hitzeentwickliung im Bereich des "Kindergeldes"

Die Bikebekleidung ist an sich echt in ordnung aber nicht für den Leistungssport geeignet.(30km/30er Schnitt auf Schotter und dergleichen)

Fazit Für die Normalotour ohne Leistunsanspruch (Bewegungstherapie/Mobilisierung) O.K.


----------



## Jan Itor (17. August 2006)

Aldi Nord dürfte wieder gegen Ende September dran sein.


----------



## hank_the_tank (17. August 2006)

Stefan.B schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast den Gag wohl nicht so ganz verstanden



jetz wohl auch noch pamping werden, des hamma gern!  

man darf doch wohl ab und zu hier im forum bisserl rumpöbeln!


----------



## Moi (19. August 2006)

BlingBling schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bikebekleidung ist an sich echt in ordnung aber nicht für den Leistungssport geeignet.(30km/30er Schnitt auf Schotter und dergleichen)



Hatte mal nen Schnitt von 28 Km/h mit Aldi Kleidung. Ging sogar 100hm hoch und nur 200 hm runter!


----------



## AbsentMinded (19. August 2006)

Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mal nen Schnitt von 28 Km/h mit Aldi Kleidung. Ging sogar 100hm hoch und nur 200 hm runter!



Tja, mit Pearl oder Gore wären noch 2Km/h mehr drin gewesen


----------



## trekkinger (19. August 2006)

Aldi-Klamotten taugen nur bedingt was. 
Sommerhandschuhe: Preis/Leistung gut. 

Langarmunterhemd mit Windschutz: nicht gut, da Ärmel viel zu eng geschnitten (bei meinen Ärmchen ) und durch den Windschutz schwitzt man bergauf fürchterlich, um bei der Abfahrt schön auszukühlen. Hätte da noch zwei Stück günstig abzugeben, beide ein/zweimal getragen.

Unterwäsche mit Polster: bis 30km in Ordnung, aber danach drückt sich das Polster unangenehm zusammen. Also eher weniger gut.

Über den Rest kann ich nichts sagen. Ausser über ein kurzes Unterhemd was es mal vor langer Zeit gab: Das würde ich sofort wieder kaufen; gleich fünf auf einmal. Schweiss wird gut von der Haut weg transportiert und hält ziemlich trocken - Sommer wie Winter.  Aber scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. *schmoll*


----------



## arkonis (19. August 2006)

ich werde mir mal eine Aldi Kollektion zulegen wenn's nichts taugt dann kommt es halt im Schrank als Ersatz.
Erfahrungen werden dann hier gepostet


----------



## joscho (19. August 2006)

BlingBling schrieb:
			
		

> Trikot/Hemd:
> Juckiges Mesh - mussman öfter tragen bis die Hemden weichgerubbelt sind.



Da habe ich wohl nicht lang genug durchgehalten. Nachdem es nach der ersten Wäsche nicht wirklich besser war wurde es verschenkt.



> Schwitzig/wenig feuchtigkeitstransport.



Ja, das auch noch. Dann halt doch Gore oder Fox, oder oder... 



> Fazit Für die Normalotour ohne Leistunsanspruch (Bewegungstherapie/Mobilisierung) O.K.



Sehe ich genauso. Den ganzen Krempel aus diesem Bereich von den Discountern lohnt nicht, wenn man etwas sportiver unterwegs ist. Hier gilt dann auch wieder; wer billig kauft, kauft meistens zweimal. Und es gibt doch so nette Sachen im SSV - nur noch viermal so teuer (z.B. Jacke Pearl Izumi Zephrr)  Aber dafür bereut man es auch nicht so schnell.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (19. August 2006)

joscho schrieb:
			
		

> wer billig kauft, kauft meistens zweimal.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## crossbrake (20. August 2006)

Fahr ne Aldi Winterhose ohne Träger....schaut bescheiden aus da etwas schlapprig. Aber Preis Leistung war/ist Ok. Hat im Ausverkauf 4 Euro gekostet letztes Jahr. 

Die Radunterhemden jucken wie oben beschrieben. 

Also Teile die man direkt auf der Haut trägt sind bedingt bei Leistungssport tauglich. Ich glaube der Schweiß löst Farbe oder sonstiges auf was in die Haut eindringt. Habe nach echtem Sport sehr gerötete Haut. Meine Frau hat mir dann alles für unten drunter von Löffler geholt und jetzt bin ich sehr gut aufgehoben. OK der Preis tut manchmal weh bei Löffler, aber die Leistung ist einwandfrei und rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach den Preis.

Hab mal ne winddichte Radweste von Aldi gekauft vor drei Jahren....muss sagen Top und trage sie immer wieder gerne.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## joscho (20. August 2006)

crossbrake schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr ne Aldi Winterhose ohne Träger....schaut bescheiden aus da etwas schlapprig. Aber Preis Leistung war/ist Ok. Hat im Ausverkauf 4 Euro gekostet letztes Jahr.



Ich beneide Jeden, der mit Discounterware glücklich werden kann. Das zehn- bis zwanzigfache ausgeben macht nur manchmal Spass  Aber bei den meisten Dingen merke ich dann doch wieder, dass billig kaufen nicht gleich sparen ist. Gerade bei Klamotten komme ich mit Discounterzeug nicht klar.



> Die Radunterhemden jucken wie oben beschrieben.



Wenn es mich schon juckt, dann mag ich damit nicht mal mein Rad putzen - könnte ja den Lack zerkratzen 

Bei Gore, Fox, Pearl usw. habe ich damit noch nie Probleme gehabt.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## Haunert (20. August 2006)

Die Sachen sind echt toll wenn die nach der Tour ungewaschen im Mülleimer verschwinden - denn da gehören die auch hin ( mal abgesehen von den langen Unterhemden )


----------



## chris84 (20. August 2006)

das material der aldi-klamotten find ich ganz ok. was mir nicht gefällt ist allerdings die passform von trikots und hosen! die kann ich fast net tragen! ganz komisch geschnitten, irgendwie für leute mit riesen bierbauch 

hab fürn winter die Jacke, mit der bin ich ganz zufrieden, man sollte sie natürlich erst unter gewissen temperaturen anziehen sonst schwitzt man doch ziemlich. dafür macht aber ein regenschauer nix aus...

Die Handschuhe sind klasse, werd ich mir nochmal ein paar holen. auch wenn sie nicht stabil sind, die letzten waren nach einem winter kaputt (nähte aufgegangen). von der Preis-Leistung ok. Bei teurerern handschuhen ärger ich mich nur wenn sie nach nem sturz hin sind  

ne ärmellose windjacke hab ich noch, die find ich genial, is aber im moment nicht dabei im Angebot!

Tschibo kann das mit der Passform vieeeeeel besser... (wenn auch nicht perfekt  )


----------



## bomba0815 (20. August 2006)

Also ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das die Unterwäsche und die Hosen prima sind.Nur die Trikots würd ich nicht tragen (wegen der wiedererkennung )!!!
Es muss ja auch nicht immer das überteuerte Gore und co sein


----------



## biker2006 (20. August 2006)

...grundsätzlich geht Gucken vor Mekkern, was man überall tun sollte. Durch clevere Werbesprüche, geile Farbnuancen, Geiz ist Geil usw. lassen sich trotzdem eine gewisse Prozentzahl von Leuten blenden. Vorverurteilen kann man deshalb auch ALDI & Co nicht pauschal !

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Beff1 (21. August 2006)

> Aldi - Bekleidung ab 21.08



Toll, endlich wieder klamotten mit der passform eines Müllsackes .....

sorry......aber was ich da schon alles mal gekauft und wieder zurückgegeben habe - ich kann da überhaupt keine begeisterung dafür aufbringen und den hype drum auch nicht verstehen.....


----------



## Stefan.B (21. August 2006)

Moin.
Komm grad vom Aldi. Trägerhose,2 Shirts,2 Unterhemden(Lang und Kurz) 2 Paar Socken und ne Jacke. Alles für unter 60 Euronen. Die Klamotten (Größe L) passen nicht perfekt aber gut.Für meine Begriffe und meinen Geldbeutel (Alleinerziehender Vater) absolut ausreichend.
Der Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Folki (21. August 2006)

Ich bin zu arm um billig zu kaufen.

Auch ich verfüge natürlich nicht über unbegrenzt viel Geld. Deshalb habe ich mich auch lange Zeit bei Aldi/Penny/Tchibo und Co ausgestattet. Das schöne ist ja auch immer, dass man sich immer mal wieder etwas Neues kaufen kann und allein das macht ja schon Freude.
Andererseits waren die Sachen dann doch nicht immer so das Gelbe vom Ei und die Kauffreude war oftmals schnell verflogen.

Irgendwann habe ich dann für mich entschieden, lieber seltener etwas zu kaufen, dafür (etwas) mehr Geld zu investieren. Muss ja nicht gerade die Jacke für 300,-  sein....Shirt 40.-  (Fox), Hose 100.-  (Scott), Rucksack 65.-  (Vaude) usw. Für mich persönlich muss ich sagen, dass das geld besser angelegt ist. 
Dennoch ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zumindest bei Aldi und Tchibo nach wie vor ok. 
Leider gab es bei Tchibo aber lange keine Bike-Aktionen mehr - die zielen neuerdings scheinbar mehr auf Reiten, Golf und angeln.


----------



## AbsentMinded (21. August 2006)

Hm, war grad da und habe mir einen Satz geholt.

Handschuhe i.O.

Trikot sitzt gut. Jacke auch, macht auch einen guten Eindruck.

Die Hose ist mal wieder das Modell "dünnbeiniges Hängebauchschwein",
geht garnicht.



			
				bomba0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das die Unterwäsche und die Hosen prima sind.Nur die Trikots würd ich nicht tragen (wegen der wiedererkennung )!!!



Ich bin relativ uneitel und riskiere, von der Stylepolizei ein fettes Ticket zu bekommen


----------



## Beff1 (21. August 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich bin zu arm um billig zu kaufen.*
> 
> Irgendwann habe ich dann für mich entschieden, lieber seltener etwas zu kaufen, dafür (etwas) mehr Geld zu investieren. Muss ja nicht gerade die Jacke für 300,-  sein....Shirt 40.-  (Fox), Hose 100.-  (Scott), Rucksack 65.-  (Vaude) usw. Für mich persönlich muss ich sagen, dass das geld besser angelegt ist.



DITO! 


lieber hab ich nur 2 etwas teurere Trikots, die Jahre halten und mir optisch gefallen, als 5 die nicht richtig passen und mir vielleicht noch nicht mal gefallen, dafür aber günstig waren.


----------



## steve-one (21. August 2006)

Hallo,
auch ich war beim Aldi wegen den Klamotten. Die Jacke, das Trikot und die Socken haben eine gute Passform mit denen kann man sich schon sehen lassen. Preis und Qualität scheinen da zu stimmen. Die Trägerhose und die normale habe eine total schlechte Passform, zum Teil zu weit, etwas kurz und der Einsatz na ja.....die tausch ich gleich wieder um.
Die anderen Teile denke ich sind für den Freizeitfahrer schon ok.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Jarpur (21. August 2006)

Hey,
warum sollte man sich nicht auch bei Aldi eindecken? Man kann auch seine Markensachen sinnvoll damit ergänzen. 
Die Trägerhose sitzt bei mir (w/1,75/62) in S erstaunlich gut und wärmt schon bei der Anprobe gut. Man kann halt nicht eine Hose produzieren, die allen Leuten paßt. Ist doch logisch!
Das Trikot hat in S recht weite Ärmel, was aber erträglich ist. Handschuhe und Unterhemd sind auch absolut ok. 
Also, wem´s paßt und wer sich drin wohlfühlt, dem sei´s gegönnt. Allen anderen: Ihr seid doch bloß neidisch! 
Gruß


----------



## Easy (21. August 2006)

Hi,

sind die Socker eher dicker, also warm? 
An wärmeren Socken könnte ich noch was gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. August 2006)

Finde die Aldi-Sachen eigentlich auch nicht verkehrt. Im Gegensatz zu meinen Pearl Izumi Trikots reibt sich der Stoff nicht unter dem Träger vom Rucksack auf.

Allerdings paßten die Trikots, die diesmal angeboten werden, überhaupt nicht.

1,90/ 74 kg Trikotgröße "M" - sieht wirklich aus wie ein Müllsack.
1,63/ 50 kg Trikotgröße "S" - wenn ich noch das Gestänge auftreibe, wird es ein praktisches Notzelt.

Die Optik finde ich teils gar nicht so schlecht, die Verarbeitung wirkte auch alles andere als mies.

Für etwas kompakter gebaute Zeitgenossen oder solche, die es gerne flattrig-weit haben, dürften die Sachen passen.

Gruß,     Geisterfahrer


----------



## Subraid (21. August 2006)

Jetzt wollte ich auch mal die Aldi-Wintersachen probieren:

- Trikot: sehr weit geschnitten und mega lang aber naja, für den Winter ganz OK so lange die "richtige" Wäsche gewaschen wird.
- Trägerhose: Beine sehr kurz und an den Waden recht eng, an Arsch und Bauch dagegen sehr viel Platz





			
				AbsentMinded schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hose ist mal wieder das Modell "dünnbeiniges Hängebauchschwein", geht garnicht.


 das triffts sehr gut  
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich die wieder zurück bringe oder mich beim Nachtbiken doch damit raus traue... 

- Langärmliges Unterhemd: passt sehr gut 
- Socken: passen auch gut, sind aber keine Wintersocken aber ideal für den Sommer

Vom Material her kann ich eigentlich nicht meckern, trägt sich angenehm das Zeug


----------



## MP29 (21. August 2006)

Also ich oute mich auch mal, war heut beim ALDI und habe mich auch etwas "eingedeckt"  
Also die Jacke, Handschuhe und Unterhemden find ich ganz in Ordnung, das Trikot in L könnte etwas enger geschnitten sein ist aber auch soweit in Ordnung. Die Hose hat zwar gutes Material und ist auch zufriedenstellend verarbeitet - nur dieser Satz hört sich nach einen fetten ABER  an  - aber  der Schnitt ist einfach zum :kotz: an den Waden finde ich den OK aber ab Kniescheibe aufwärts ist der nur für die Leute geeignet, die im 11 Monat schwanger sind  wie gesagt einfach zum :kotz: Das Polster ist so dünn, dass man gleich auch ohne fahren könnte.  

Also was von Discountern kommt ist zwar in begrenztem Maße "hui", aber manchmal ist es einfach ein "pfui" . Man sollte sich nicht vom Preis täuschen lassen.


----------



## Stefan.B (21. August 2006)

ILLIW schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich oute mich auch mal, war heut beim ALDI und habe mich auch etwas "eingedeckt"
> Also die Jacke, Handschuhe und Unterhemden find ich ganz in Ordnung, das Trikot in L könnte etwas enger geschnitten sein ist aber auch soweit in Ordnung. Die Hose hat zwar gutes Material und ist auch zufriedenstellend verarbeitet - nur dieser Satz hört sich nach einen fetten ABER  an  - aber  der Schnitt ist einfach zum :kotz: an den Waden finde ich den OK aber ab Kniescheibe aufwärts ist der nur für die Leute geeignet, die im 11 Monat schwanger sind  wie gesagt einfach zum :kotz: Das Polster ist so dünn, dass man gleich auch ohne fahren könnte.
> 
> Also was von Discountern kommt ist zwar in begrenztem Maße "hui", aber manchmal ist es einfach ein "pfui" . Man sollte sich nicht vom Preis täuschen lassen.



Wie gut das ich nen kleinen Dicken bin  Mir passt die Buchse wie angegossen.


----------



## n00ty (21. August 2006)

war vorhin auch mal da nur irgendwie war da scon so gut wie alles weg  hab dann aber noch zwei langarm unterhemden erstanden die ganz ok zu sein scheinen.


----------



## mountainbike (21. August 2006)

Alles SCHROTT!!!

Passform für den A.....!!! 

Von wegen Atmungsaktiv!!! Du sitzt regelrecht in Deiner Sauce!!! 

Mit so Zeugs sind nur Leute zufrieden,  welche nichts anderes kennen!


----------



## Hornisborn (21. August 2006)

Ich war eben auch mal beim Aldi und hab mir die Jacke gekauft. Hab vor die nur bei Pausen und evt. beim abfahren anzuziehen, damit es dann nicht zu kalt wird.
Der Rest hat mir überhaupt nicht zu gesagt. Die Handschuhe sehen aus wie Arbeitshandschuhe aus dem Baumarkt. Einfach nur klobig. Für mich muss ein Handschuh die Form der Finger haben. 
Die Hose geht nach meinem Geschmack garnicht, steh da lieber auf weitere Hosen.


----------



## arkonis (21. August 2006)

Passform ist nicht die beste, das stimmt.
liegt auch daran das es für Männer und Frauen verkauft wird, hier gibt es von der Geometrie her einige unterschiede, die Mann mit Hünerbrust und ohne Hintern in der Hose auch spürt. 
Also L ist mir 183 zu groß, M passt schon für Trikot/Jacke.
L für Hose ist für mich besser, der Schnitt an den Waden und Oberschenkel ist ok, darüber halt Geschlechtsneutral. Das Sitzpolster im Vergleich zu meiner MSX absolut mieß.
Stoffqualität keine Ahnung , riecht etwas nach China
Unterwäsche ist cool 
Trikot ist mir in M genau richtig


----------



## baldur (21. August 2006)

Hab mir die Handschuhe und ein Langarm-Unterhemd gekauft. Jetzt muß das Zeug noch ausprobiert werden un ddann mal schauen, ob es sich gelohnt hat!


----------



## Spikey (21. August 2006)

Hab mir ein Windbraker Unterhemd kurzärmelig und ein Langarmtrikot gekauft.
Echt Ok, muss ich sagen, das Unterhemd ist richtig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidMG (21. August 2006)

Jo hab mich heute auch mal eingedeckt ...

Zwei Unterhemden (machen nen guten Eindruck, komisches Material)
Zwei Lange Radlerhosen (machen nen besseren Eindruck als ich je angenommen habe)
Die Handschuhe in Schwarz (sind auch ganz ok - fürn Winter halt)
und die gaylen Söckchen.

Im großen und ganzen wurden meine Erwartungen doch übertroffen


----------



## Der Toni (21. August 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Unterhemden (machen nen guten Eindruck, komisches Material))



wobei die Unterhemden (wie ich finde) sehr groß ausfallen.
Habe, anstatt sonst L, die in M genommen. Passen genau!


----------



## DavidMG (21. August 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:
			
		

> wobei die Unterhemden (wie ich finde) sehr groß ausfallen.
> Habe, anstatt sonst L, die in M genommen. Passen genau!



Ja das stimmt, die sind heftig groß.
Ist genau wie bei den Radlerhosen - von der Länge sind die mir genau richtig, aber sind ein paar millimeter zu weit.


----------



## Hornisborn (21. August 2006)

Der Durchschnitt deutsche entwickelt sich halt immer mehr zum Ami.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. August 2006)

baldur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Der Aldi gat ab 21.08 Bike - Klamotten im Angebot.
> Was haltet ihr von den angebotenen Sachen?
> Besonders die Unterwäsche interessiert mich.



wie immer. ich hab hie ralles mögliche.

unterhemden. trikots, jacken, hosen, handschuhe, was interessiert dich genau?


----------



## arkonis (21. August 2006)

L ist mir auch etwas zu groß obwohl sonst trage ich immer L, aber von der Schulterbreite ist das das Aldi-L fast zu klein,könnte auch sein das die Wäsche beim Waschen noch eingeht dann ist L bestimmt besser


----------



## lumpii (21. August 2006)

@hornisborn danke für die blumen.
als student bleibt mir leider nicht viel übrig als mir den schrott zu holen. dank kommender studiengebühren (hessen) hoff ich das ich beim extrem sport (preis bezogen) mtbiken bleiben kann.
ansonsten sau ich mir einfach wieder ne alte hos im matsch ein geht auch.
besser als die gerade angebotenen hosen ist das allemal. sind oben super weit und einfach zu kurz.

und die unterhemden sind leider echt groß obwohl die ärmel auch wieder zu kurz ausfallen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. August 2006)

baldur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Der Aldi gat ab 21.08 Bike - Klamotten im Angebot.
> Was haltet ihr von den angebotenen Sachen?
> Besonders die Unterwäsche interessiert mich.




hab hier alles rumliegen. das zeug ist ideal, wenn es heftig her geht und du dich nicht sorgen muss, 50,100, 150 euro für ne winterhose ausgeben zu haben.

was interessiert dich genau?

die "winterjacke", hab ich schon seit.. 4 jahren oder so. ich trag sie aber überwiegend nicht auf dem rad, weil sie nicht genug wam hält. aber für ne freizeit jacke, top.

mit 1 saision stimmt auch nicht. hosen, jacken, handschuhe, usw.. hält schon das zeug. 

bei mir z.b. sitzt die 2005er und die 2004er winteradhose 1A. ich fahr das teil echt gerne. nur dieträgerhose taugt nix, da komisch geschnitten.

zum thema marke:

vor paar wochen gabs bei mir mal so eben nen deuter exp trinkrucksack. da merkt man bei jeder benutzung die 70 euro waren gut investiert. 

man muss halt gucken, was man will. 

im herbst/Frühjahr bestand meine radkombi, die bis 0 Grad aushielt aus 90% aldi-sachen. 

wind-hemd,wintertrikot,regenjacke,winterhose,stirnband,bandana.


----------



## Hornisborn (21. August 2006)

@lumpii Ich raff gerade net was du von mir willst. Hab ich was schlechtes über dich geschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpii (21. August 2006)

nö sorry war bestimmt nicht bös gemeint.
ich muss dir ja auch recht geben. die ganze ramsch sucht a la wal mart greift immer mehr um sich.


----------



## arkonis (21. August 2006)

er meint die Passform Mc Donnald Hamburger dicke Leiber und so
nicht das 3. Welt Land USA


----------



## lumpii (21. August 2006)

dann kann ich erst recht nicht gemeint sein. hehe
windschnittig bis zum geht nicht mehr


----------



## arkonis (21. August 2006)

wir sind ja auch sportler  
schlimmer währe es wir würden reinpassen 
Lieber ein Aldi Hemd als ein GoreTech und ein dicker Bauch


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (21. August 2006)

Hab mir heute auch ein paar Sachen mitbringen lassen. Die Unterhemden und die Handschuhe gehen in Ordnung. Was garnicht geht sind das Trikot und die Hose. Beides in S (bin 1,73m/57kg). Die Hose ist ein ganzes Stück zu kurz, dafür paßt sie am Hintern wie ne Anglerhose. Das Trikot ist auch zu lang, dafür die Ärmel zu kurz. Komische Models oder Vorstellungen von Radsportlern müssen die Aldianer da haben..
Mit den Sachen vom vorletzten Jahr bin ich aber zufrieden (letztes Jahr war die Paßform genauso bescheuert, haben sich nicht genug beschwert daß die das wieder so schneiden?), die Jacke, das Trikot und die Handschuhe sind sehr in Ordnung und halten (auch warm).


----------



## Little Buddha (21. August 2006)

die kurzärmlingen Unterhemden sind ok.
Handschuhe wohl auch ,aber mal abwarten.
Mehr brauchte ich net.

Mfg Little Buddha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MP29 (21. August 2006)

bei den lanärmeligen Unterhemden ist der Schnitt doch etwas zu weit, bei 185 und Größe L, schade dass ich das ding schon etwas aufm Bike getestet habe, werde morgen mal versuchen mein kurzärmeliges gegen eins in M einzutauschen.


----------



## DavidMG (21. August 2006)

Hab grade eben mal den Test gemacht ... also die Socken haben sich bereits bewährt. Die Handschuhe finde ich persönlich nicht sooo sehr Wintergeeignet. Nässen allerdings relativ schlecht durch, trocknen aber auch relativ schlecht - Schade


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. August 2006)

hm. ... hab eben meine zwei unterhemden mit M anprobiert. Nr1 passt perfekt. bei Nr2 komm ich nicht mal in die arme rein. Ob die vielleicht S-Arme an M Shirt gemacht haben`?


----------



## DavidMG (22. August 2006)

Mein Unterhemd (weiß) ist jetzt grau - ausversehen bei schwarz mitgewaschen -.-

Wie lange dauert es noch bis ALDI Downhillsachen verkaufen ? 

Integralhelm und Protektoren von CRANE SPORT - und für die richtig harten gibts auch direkt einen Downhillhobel (wie immer : für M&W als Partnerlook)


----------



## n70tester (22. August 2006)

hat jemand nochmal nen Link für die Sachen?


----------



## diewadebrennt (22. August 2006)

Also die Unterhemden find ich ok, über den Rest kann man streiten, aber braucht man wirklich für die 2 Stunden Feierabendrunde eine 190 Hose?
Ich habe mir 2 Unterhemden gekauft... mal sehen!


----------



## Schildbürger (22. August 2006)

Hier der Link: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2923610&postcount=7



			
				AbsentMinded schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die Hose ist mal wieder das Modell "dünnbeiniges + *kurzbeiniges* Hängebauchschwein",
> geht garnicht.
> 
> Ich bin relativ uneitel und riskiere, von der Stylepolizei ein fettes Ticket zu bekommen



Dem Stimme ich voll zu. Das selbe wie im letzten Jahr.


----------



## stevenfreak (22. August 2006)

Hi Leute.
Auch ich war gestern bei Aldi, denn nicht jeder kann sich ne Radhose für 60 Euro und mehr leisten!!! Aber was ist da bei Aldi schiefgegangen??? Normalerweise machen die doch recht brauchbare sachen. Aber die Hose passt ja diesmal wirklcih keinem. Oben zu weit, unten zu kurz, Polster zu dünn, zu groß und schlecht geschnitten...irgendwas ist da schiefgegangen. Handschuhe und Jacke finde ich wirklcih okay.
jetzt bruach ich mal noch Eure Meinung: Wie lang muss eine Winterradlerhose sein? Meines erachtens nach soltle die schon bis zum Knöchel gehen, oder täusche ich mich da? Ich hatte noch nie hochwertige Hose an, aber die Aldihose war definitv viel zu kurz. Oder?
Gruß
Stevenfrak


----------



## Beerchen (22. August 2006)

stevenfreak schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> aber die Aldihose war definitv viel zu kurz. Oder?
> ...


ganz genau  und der restliche Schnitt war einfach nur zum :kotz:
Gr. L - zu kurz und Beine zu eng, aber um den Bauch rum hätte noch jemand mit einsteigen können  
Gr. XL - länge und Beinweite OK - aber um den Bauch rum hätte noch drei Leute mit einsteigen können  

über das Sitzpolster wollen wir lieber erst gar nicht sprechen 




			
				stevenfreak schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wie lang muss eine Winterradlerhose sein? Meines erachtens nach sollte die schon bis zum Knöchel gehen ...
> ...


Sehe ich auch so


----------



## mifi (22. August 2006)

na da bin ich ja froh, dass ich net der einzige bin.....bei mir gleiches bild: hose zu kurz und unten etwas weit....in der beinmitte schöööön eng und am hintern so weit, dass ich locker noch ne zweite person mitnehmen könnte. die träger rutschen auch...also back to aldi. schade fand, dass sich das material gar nicht soo schlecht anfühlte. muss doch wieder boc herhalten ist nur leider 30euro teurer....
gruß micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NikkyD (22. August 2006)

Also ich möchte NICHT wissen wie ihr ausseht...
Hab vorher ne Probefahrt mit Unterhemd (kurz), Trägerhose und Trikot gemacht, alles in L bei 175cm / 70 kg (sportlich mit breiten Schultern).

Hose stimmt schon vom Schnitt her bescheiden, nach 15km haben sich die Beine aber etwas gelängt, aber über die Knöchel schaffte die Hose es nicht. Die Bauchregion etc bekam ich beim Fahren GARNICHT mit. Sie liegt nicht wirklich eng an, sie flattert aber auch nicht. Wer Speckbeine hat dem wird sie zu eng sein, dem is aber jede andere Hose auch zu eng, der muss mit Adidas Trainingshose fahren.
Das Sitzpolster fand ich super und vergleichbar mit dem von meiner 50 euro teuren Bike-Shorts.

Unterhemd kratzt etwas an den Nähten, ist aber noch nicht gewaschen und das ganze trat nur auf wenn ich geschwitzt habe.

Trikotärmel flattern ziemlich im Wind und sind recht dünn, also an den Armen kanns schon mal kalt werden, das is aber ok. Trikot sitzt gut bei mir obwohl es recht lose ist (muss an meiner Schulterbreite liegen, das sitzt das Zeug nämlich gut).

Funktion ist auch vorhanden und ok, hab geschwitzt, da wurde ich schon feucht drunter aber das Zeug liegt halt nicht eng an, daher kanns nicht alles wegtransportieren, wer das erwartet hatte in der Schule in Physik eine 6. Als ich dann 20min locker geradelt bin wurde ich wieder komplett trocken!!! Als ich zuhause ankam und das Zeug auszog war es komplett trocken und das obwohl es während der Fahrt getröpfelt hat. Vielleicht war es mit 17° auch zu warm... jedenfalls für 50 euro ne Komplettgarnitur ist SUPER!


----------



## yesterday_hero (24. August 2006)

ich hab mir auch mal das langarmunterhemd gekauft und die handschuhe. alles andere war mir viel zu groß, ich bin ein kleines dünnes mädel, dass es solche menschen gibt, hat aldi leider vergessen


----------



## joscho (25. August 2006)

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich bei den Trikots und Unterhemden vom Aldi ein Juckproblem - wie wohl Andere auch. Gestern war ich bei BOC. Und siehe da, Unterwäsche zum halben Preis. Mit Kurzarm also 5,50 EUR und ohne Jucken.

Fröhliches shoppen
joscho


----------



## Löwe73 (25. August 2006)

Hallo, 
also ich halte von den Aldi-Sachen oder denen von Tchibo in bezug auf Radfahren nicht so viel. Die kurzen Handschuhe sind ok, aber die langen sind nicht so toll, von der Passform, auch die Oberbekleidung nicht. Die Sitzpolster sind auch nicht für lange Touren geeignet. Und vom Design ganz zu schweigen.
Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Ich gebe lieber dafür etwas mehr Geld aus. Die letzten Radsocken in weiss sind nicht schlecht und auch die Windstopper-Unterwaesche.

Die Laufsachen sind dafür ganz ok.



Gruß Löwe73


----------



## nikl69 (25. August 2006)

preis/ leistungs mÃ¤Ãig find ich die sachen volle ok. fÃ¼r den Ã¼bergang in die kalte zeit sind sie ausreichend. ne jacke fÃ¼r 12â¬.....
fÃ¼r den winter brauch und will ich allerdings ne ordentliche hose


----------



## bikeduck (25. August 2006)

Ich kombiniere die billigeren Aldi Sachen zum Schutz der teureren Artikeln auf meiner seidenweichen Haut.

Es gab bei Aldi mal stylische Radhosen (die mit der extra "Radlerhose" drin).

Über meine teure Sugoi ziehe ich oft die Aldi Überhose (die Innenhose habe ich umweltfreundlich evakuiert).
Habe dadurch die empfindlichere Sugoi nach meinen Stürzen retten können. Ohne die Aldi Überhose hätte Sie 100% schon einige Risse/Löcher und wäre nicht mehr zu gebrauchen!

Danke Aldi.....

Gruß
bikeduck


----------



## Äna__ (27. August 2006)

Hi,

die Hose habe ich mir ja auch gekauft. Nachdem ich erstmal mit Schweren Komplexen kämpfen musste  bezüglich eurer Beschreibungen zu der Größe S hab ich die Hose jetzt mal probe gefahren. (ich glaub die sind eher für Frauen gemacht, so vom Schnitt her). 

Also die Hose ist echt zum  :kotz: Das Polster ist quatsch. Und die Juckt echt. Außerdem ist das Klima darin voll seltsam. Die hat irgendwie gar keine gescheite elastizität. Zu kurz ist die eh. Und ich bin jetzt echt nicht so groß. Bei euch Männern muss die ja bis unter die Knie gegangen sein  

Nichtsdestotrotz werd ich sie wohl etwas tragen müssen. Was anderes ist kohlemäßig nicht drin. Aber ich kauf da nichts mehr!

Irgendwer schrieb mal was zu Tchibo-Radsachen. Sind die gut? In Ordnung? Oder sogar richtig gut? Oder auch so beschissen?

Grüße
Äna


----------



## NikkyD (28. August 2006)

was genau passt euch am Polster ned ? zu dick oder was ? deckt doch den Sattel komplett ab und passt.


----------



## arkonis (28. August 2006)

das Polster passt nicht, es verrutscht.
Die Jacke ist  aber echt in Ordnung, bin jetzt mal im Regen damit gefahren und durchgenäßt hat die nicht., warm hat die auch gehaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cassius80 (28. August 2006)

Wenig Funktion schlecht atmungsaktiv und relativ warm nach meinen ersten fahrten. Wenn es richtig kalt wird sind die Ärmel zu dünn.
Werde mir doch noch ein Gore oder Gonso Langarmtrikot zulegen, die sind bedeutend besser halt zum 5-fachen Preis, egal auf die Funktion kommt es mir hauptsächlich an.(Atmungsaktiv und schnell trocknend)


----------



## NikkyD (28. August 2006)

bin heute mal bei Regen gefahren (leichter Regen, kleine Runde) und bei 17° ist das einfach noch zu warm mit dem Zeug, obwohl ich eh nur mit Unterhemd und Jacke gefahren bin, aber die Trägerhose machts bis übern Bauchnabel zusätzlich warm. Hab auch noch die Handschuhe angezogen, die sind zwar rel. dick vom Material aber es kam kein Wasser durch, durch die Jacke auch nicht, nur das Unterhemd war irgendwie schlecht, das war recht feucht und grade diese Windschutz Frontpartie fühlte sich recht eklig an. Aber hochwertige Unterhemden sollten ned viel kosten, evtl schau ich mich da mal nach einem teureren um


----------



## Michael Night (28. August 2006)

Hatte schon:

Jacke - Schrott
Hose - Schrott
Handschuhe - bei häufigem Einsatz, Schrott
kurzes Unterhemd - Schrott

Ich denke, die Kohle ist in guten Klamotten sicher investiert.Grad´für den Sport, wo es auf die Funktion ankommt, geb´ich lieber mehr Geld aus.Meine Gore-Jacke fahre ich im fünften Jahr.


----------



## laleluX (28. August 2006)

also ich hab mir die lange Hose mal vor 2 Jahren gekauft. Schnitt war heillose Katastrophe.Egal an welcher Stelle, es war entweder zu eng oder zu weit.
Aber sie war top zum unterDieJeansAnziehen beim Schlittenfahren und anderen Schneeaktivitäten. Schön wohlig warm. 
Aber die trikots sind passformMäßig wirklich genauso wie die hosen!
Habe mir zuletzt eine NakamuraHose für 20 geleistet. Und die sitzt wie ein maßanzug Was man bei trikots noch an schnittfehlern verschmerzen kann, ist bei Hosen ganz ganz unkomfortabel

habe mir in der Frühjarhskollektion die RadlerRegenjacke gekauft. Schön knapp in S (bei 178cm). Passform Schnitt und Aussehen top! Nur leider saugt die Regen auf wie ein Schwamm. Da ist wohl was bei denen Schiefgelaufen.
So richtig begeistert bin ich bisher erst von den kurzen Aldi-Sommerhandschuhen. Die haben schon 2 Jahre Biken und 2 Wochen Segeln mitgemacht und sie lösen sich erst ganz ganz langsam auf.


----------



## yesterday_hero (29. August 2006)

am wochenende war ich  im gößten pisswetter auf dem feldberg biken und hab da mal die handschuhe vom aldi ausgetestet. sie waren bis zum schluß schön warm allerdings haben sie den kosntanten regen nicht standgehalten. das heiß´t ich war etwa 5 stunden unterwegs und in der letzten stunde hab ich nasse hände bekommen. aber ich war überrascht, für aldi fand ich die recht gut, immerhin ich hatte am ende zwar feuchte aber warme hände


----------



## DavidMG (29. August 2006)

Das Durchnässen bei den Handschuhen fand ich auch gut, viel wichtiger finde ich aber das Trocknen von solchen Gebrauchsgegenständen - und da haben die Leider schlecht abgeschnitten  
Trotzdem durchaus zu gebrauchen - ich sammel noch für den Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. August 2006)

da wir grad beim thema sind ich würde ein kurzarm in weiß größe L und ein Langarm in schwarz größe L verkaufen. nur 1x getragen. wenn interesse besteht einfach ne pm schreiben


----------



## Easy (31. August 2006)

Die Bezeichnung der Socken mit R und L ist die absolute Veraschung  die Socken übereinandergelegt zeigen keinerlei Schnittunterschiede....


----------



## DavidMG (31. August 2006)

finde die absolut ober-sinnvoll. wenn meine freundin mir die socken anzieht weiß ich danach wenigstens wo links und rechts ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Easy (1. September 2006)

DavidMG schrieb:
			
		

> finde die absolut ober-sinnvoll. wenn meine freundin mir die socken anzieht weiß ich danach wenigstens wo links und rechts ist.
> 
> Gruß




Wiiiieee - sie zieht sie dir an nicht aus?  

Ich habe aber dennoch bei den Socken zugeschlagen, auch diese Woche bei den Running-Teilen (ich glaube nicht, dass meine Füße den Sockenunterschied von Biking und Running kapieren  ). Die mit dem Tech-Schriftzug machen den Eindruck, als ob sie auch bei kälteren Temperauren noch warmhalten könnten.  

Ich glaube der gravierenste Unterschied der Aldi-Klamotten zu "Markenprodukten" ist, dass sie nicht so schnell trocknen. Daheim bei der kurzen Hausrunde noch vollkommen egal, kann es im Bikeurlaub schon entscheidend sein, ob das Trikot in nach dem Mittagspausenstopp immer noch feucht oder wieder trocken ist. 

easy


----------



## NikkyD (1. September 2006)

Also das Trikot trocknet rel. schnell, weiss ned was ihr habt, der Rest wird eh ned so nass (es sei denn es regnet, aber wer fährt bitte in ein Urlaubsgebiet wo es regnet).

Ich hab die Socken mal verkehrtrum angezogen, da zieht es an den Zehen ein bissl, also man merkts schon, sieht man allerdings erst wenn die Socken gedehnt sind.

Is halt nur Zeug für den Herbst und ned für die Arktik, wer meint bei Minusgraden biken zu müssen, der muss halt mal schlappe 500 euro für ne Komplettausrüstung zahlen, wem es das wert ist.


----------



## Easy (1. September 2006)

NikkyD schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Trikot trocknet rel. schnell, weiss ned was ihr habt, .



Ich habe als die "daheim-für-die-tägliche-Wäsche-Zuständige" den direkten Vergleich auf dem Wäscheständer:

mit Abstand am besten trocknet bei mir Ziener, gefolgt von Protective,  Gonso und Löffler, die Schlusslichter bilden Briko, Nakamura und ... fast einen halben Tag später Teamsport Albrecht (Aldi).


----------

